# Fathers Day open bass tournament



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello 
We would like to invite you to our annual Father’s Day open bass tournament on Sunday June 18th. This year the event will take place at Alum Creek. We will be using the New Galena ramp with registration beginning at 5:15am and close at 6:15am followed by blast off at 6:30. The entry fee is $85 per 1 or 2 angler team which includes the Big Bass side pot. We accept entries online on our website www.teambassxtreme.com or mailed in to us. Take off number is determined by the order in which entries are received so get yours in today. 

There will also be an optional “Big Ugly” side pot which will consist of any species other than a bass or Musky which costs $5 and is a fun to see what is brought to the scales. Over the years we have saw Crappie, White Bass , Carp , Saugeye and Catfish win this side pot. 

As in past years , the fishing at Alum Creek is really good at this time. Everyone catches plenty of fish and has a good time. Hot Dogs and beverages will be served at weigh in. There will be a 50/50 drawing as well. Ticket prices are $2ea or 3 for $5. 

We hope that you can come out and wish you the best of luck. Have a great day. 

Phil Carver 
President 
Team Bass Xtreme, LLC 
(614)598-9606


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sunday is the big day! Don't miss out on a great event. Alum creek is producing some BIG bass the last few weeks in tournaments. 5 fish limits of 15-18 pounds have been to the scales!


----------

